# Ted20 clutch



## collectors (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi, just purchased a grey Fergy TED20 & very pleased with the purchase with the exception that the clutch snatches very sharply. This makes doing slow work & hitching up very hard. Any suggestions on what this might be & any remedy’s. 

Cheers

Chris.


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi 
Could have been sitting for a while and built up surface rust on the flywheel and the clutch cover try selecting third gear , rev the engine a little bit and slip the clutch this may help if not split the tractor and fit a new clutch.
Happy Days 
Hutch.


----------



## collectors (Apr 15, 2012)

Many thanks Hutch, will give it a try. (Bit new to this type of tractor).


----------

